# Navajo Committee Turns Down Escalade at First Meeting



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*GCPBA RiverNews 10/11/16 - Navajo Committee Turns Down Escalade at First Meeting

*This is from GCPBA's friend Lynn Hamilton:

"The Navajo Nation Law & Order Committee voted unanimously to oppose
the Escalade development at the Confluence of the Little Colorado and
Colorado Rivers today. This is the first in a series of several committee
meetings before it goes before the full Navajo Council, but it is an encouraging sign! 

http://savetheconfluence.com/news/navajo-committee-turns-escalade-first-public-meeting/ 

http://azdailysun.com/navajo-legislative-panel-opposes-grand-canyon-tramway/article_86641722-7d99-529e-9199-b844d6cd3535.html 

The other very positive news is that the Navajo Historic Preservation Office (Hataalii Advisory Council) issued a position statement strongly opposing the Escalade development. Their powerful statement was read at today's Law and Order Committee Meeting. They state clearly that the Confluence of the Little Colorado River and Colorado River is a vital and significant cultural landscape and that the proposed development (the tramway, river walk, and the rim-top resort) would pose detrimental irreversible harm to the sacred qualities of the Confluence, to Navajo ceremonies, and the Navajo people themselves." 

Committee members commented that $65 million dollars that the Navajo Nation would be require to commit to the project could be better spent elsewhere in the Nation. 

This is obviously an excellent start. There will be three more committee meetings in the next few weeks, beginning with the Resources & Development Committee. It is expected to go before the Navajo Nation Tribal Council at the end of January. 

Of particular note is Navajo Nation President Russell Begaye is on record as being against the development.
 
GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website www.gcpba.org.
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Excellent news! Keep informed, stay in the political loop, champion the environment and her stewards.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember driving a motorcycle through the center of North Dakota and thinking it is good to have somewhere you can go and get solitude if you like.

Once those solitudes are breached, they will never come back again.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for getting the news out about the meeting, and keeping us all informed about the lack of progress of the ridiculous development.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for the comments, on various threads of the Buzz forum and direct to us.

We know that many people with an interest of opposing the Escalade development are unable to attend any meetings. They can only contribute by writing comments and spreading the word about the travesty that the developers are planning.

Thus, we appreciate the importance and responsibility we have of spreading the information of what is happening during the evaluation process.

We will continue to disseminate information about important Grand Canyon matters such as this and act as the voice of the private boater. We will soon have an announcement of our action, as well.

Thank you, again, from the Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource.


----------

